# Cavs Vs. Bucks 1/30/04 9:30 ET



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

This is a huge game this could slow down the stomping bucks and inch us closer to the playoff picture  

Thanks To Remy Here is the projected starting line up!








































Keyb reserves
























I predict Wags will have a big offensive game and that Diop will slam the ball back in the bucks faces!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Bucks aren't an easy team to beat, they've played really well so far this season. 

With big contributions from the big men and Wagner again, Cavs can win this game.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

This is a really big game for the Cavaliers. They've been playing great recently but this will be more challenging than their other recent games. Any victory over an Eastern Conference team in the playoff hunt is like two victories in one.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Milw is like 18-5 at home. Tough, tough game ahead for us. Milw is like Miami, but better... we've got to really attack strong on the inside where we have an advantage. Z, Booz, Diop, Battie all gotta play strong.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is going to be one helluva tough game. Of course it goes without saying that they need to win it. But the Bucks have been out of their minds this season.

Another thing against the Cavs is that the game is on ESPN2. Cavs don't perform well under the cameras.(at least it is ESPN2 and not TNT or ABC).


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> Another thing against the Cavs is that the game is on ESPN2. Cavs don't perform well under the cameras.(at least it is ESPN2 and not TNT or ABC).


18-5 at home versus our 4-19 on the road and of course our ESPN2 curse. This is going to be a tough game. Not to mention Gadzuric is a pretty athletic big for Z to match up with (defensively). I like the way our backcourts match up with Ford and Redd against McGinnis and James. Of course the key is to make sure we keep a hand in Redds face. And, hopefully James takes advantage of his size and ability to get into the lane against Redd. Williams should be able to match up fairly well against Mason and I think we're going to have to get Boozer into the offense pretty early to utilize his size and strength advantage against Thomas/Smith although they will be difficult for him to deal with offensively. Overall it ought to be a good tough game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Preview

This is definitely going to be a challenge. I wonder what Silas' strategy will be for tonight. The Bucks are probably a more potent offense and if the Cavaliers want to get into a run-and-gun contest, things could get ugly fast. I'd rather see Silas make it a half court game. That way the Cavaliers can be physical, bang down low, post up smaller players and control the pace of the game. I certainly don't want to see Cleveland get in a jump shot contest with the Bucks (unless the Bucks come out stone cold).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

To win this game the Cavs have to keep turnovers low and bang. The strength over just about any team the Cavs play is their ability to be rough and physical. Got to bully the Bucks where they can.

This is a game where the Cavs need Lebron to hit the boards. I want to see Lebron adjust to his new position by getting more boards. There's no real reason he can't get 10 boards.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like the refs want to make this one difficult for the Cavs. Lebron gets fouled going to the hole...and THEY CALL THE FOUL ON HIM!?!?!

Oh well. I think Wagner is going to pick up the slack. I just hope Lebron can stay out of foul trouble in the second half.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Halftime*

_Cavs_ - 53
Bucks - 57

High Men:

_Cavs_ - McInnis (9), James (8)
Bucks - Redd (15), Thomas (10)

The closing moments of the half were not good. If that same tempo and momentum swing continue at the beginning of the 3rd quarter, the Cavaliers run the risk of being blown out. Hopefully, James will avoid foul trouble in the second half and the team can keep attacking the basket.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

There is this common misconception amoung fans that really really annoys me. People think because he is lebron he is given everything and refs bow down to him. That is so un true I dont even know where to begin. Refs often times mis fouls when his headband is taken off from a blow, tonights game he gets called for a foul away from the ball fighting for position. Then he gets a bs offensive foul when it should have been the other way around that keeps him out of the game. Talk about someone being handed everything its Yao Ming, 2 consecutive all star appearences with both years not being on par with LeBron and LeBron might not even make the team!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> There is this common misconception amoung fans that really really annoys me. People think because he is lebron he is given everything and refs bow down to him. That is so un true I dont even know where to begin. Refs often times mis fouls when his headband is taken off from a blow, tonights game he gets called for a foul away from the ball fighting for position. Then he gets a bs offensive foul when it should have been the other way around that keeps him out of the game. Talk about someone being handed everything its Yao Ming, 2 consecutive all star appearences with both years not being on par with LeBron and LeBron might not even make the team!


Yep. Refs enjoy putting fouls on the rook.

Damn that offensive foul burns me up. He should have been at the line shooting free throws. That was an amazing display of bad officiating.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Cavs are down 11 with 5 to go in the third. They better pick it up.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Did anyone just see that thunder dunk from Lebron.  Still down 11 though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's all about weathering the storm right now and keeping the game in that 7 point range for the 4th. The Bucks went on a tear and the Cavs responded otherwise this game would be over.

I think Lebron is looking a little tired out there right now. Would like to see Wagner get in here in a bit.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Kedrick Brown is a sick, sick defender.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Cavs have cut it to three in the fourth with 9 to go.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brown should have been on Redd earlier. That kid is a lockdown defender. Holy moly.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Desmond Mason...he can really jump.:|


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Brown should have been on Redd earlier. That kid is a lockdown defender. Holy moly.


Boston fans have been saying this for a long time, and now that hes got his shot going theres no reason that he shoud be seeing game time behind williams. i mean come on, newble has no long term future here.

5 point bucks lead with 6 to go in the 4th. Come on wags come in and drain a few shots for us. 

:gopray:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

3 to go, Cavs down seven.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

What is going on, nobody is hitting their shots at all. I'm surprised that Milwaukee isn't blowing us out. 

What happened to Wagner?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The Bucks are one of the best teams in the east right now. You should see my list... Be happy that the Cavs were even in the last two games


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Wow Lebron missed all 3 FTs. They are down 5 with 40 secs.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Lebron is clutch!!!  :laugh:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Lebron is clutch!!!  :laugh:


Let them go.. They know what happened and know who lebron is..

Its kinda sad he missed all 3 ft's though.. I mean..I was thinking he would at least hit 1..

I guess all the pressure he couldn't take..


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

He definitely is not having a good game, which is why I'm surprised that the game is so close. I think those early fouls helped to take him out of his game. 

Wow, it seems that the Bucks cheerleaders are a bit on the thick side (for cheerleaders).


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

man, well thats wat happens, i said it before, wagner brings us wins, he knows when to hit the shots. IF u dont play him when it counts Silas, You can kiss ur job goodbye next year.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

This one is pretty much in the bag for the Bucks.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> Wow, it seems that the Bucks cheerleaders are a bit on the thick side (for cheerleaders).


Theres a reason why the baseball team is called the Milwaukee Brewers.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> 
> 
> Theres a reason why the baseball team is called the Milwaukee Brewers.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Boxscore

_Cavs_ - 95
Bucks - 101

High Men:

_Cavs_ - James (20), Boozer (19)
Bucks - Redd (24), Skinner (13)

Of course any loss is sad but to be truthful, I'm shocked the Cavaliers didn't lose by a wider margin considering the poor 4th quarter they played. The Bucks' offensive potency and tempo were scary. Plus they held onto the lead while giving their starters rest. Hopefully Cleveland will learn from the game film and put this behind them, and try to stay positive for the next game.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Lebron is clutch!!!  :laugh:


I wouldnt be talking after he did your team up last game in the 4th quarter. You cant expect a rookie let a lone a 19 year old to be lights out every single night. Like someone here said hopefully they can learn from this awful game and put it behind them.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

The stupid refs took LeBron out of his game; he's stronger than most defenders so the refs think he's committing an offensive foul. Plus no player on the Cavs could make a shot. Where is the transition D? Where is the D down low? 

A good thing will come out of this. The team got a gut check. LeBron's still learning the 2. Is it just me, or do the Cavs continue to miss LeBron getting open down low? Does this team need to develop endurance because they always get beat in transition. 

LeBron played poorly tonight and no other player was there to pick him up. He took way more jumpers than usual for reasons I dont know. Next game, LeBron will come back, he always does. 

Wagner??? 


Forget the explanations, the team just sucked.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> I wouldnt be talking after he did your team up last game in the 4th quarter


and many other teams this year. You'll be scared in a couple years EVERY time you have a close game vs him. 

For some people like you, LeBron is "re-born" every national TV game. It's annoying. There have been 45+ games. This was ONE. How many "bad" games has he had? 6-8. Would that happen to ANY HS rook? Yes.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

While I agree that some of the fouls in this game were questionable thats not why the Cavs lost. They lost because nobody was shooting well and because they let Milwaukee dictate the tempo. They can run with most teams but frankly the Bucks are too quick for them to try to emulate that tempo.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I did notice that Lebron got open for deep deep post position quite a few times but no one could find him. I think the only person who could have thrown the pass that needed to be thrown was Lebron.

You have to hand it to Desmond Mason though. His defense on Lebron in the 4th was very good. I think Lebron got taken out by the foul situation though. He was worried about on defense and worried about it going to the hole. He's so strong that guys just bounce right off of him when they bang into him.

He's the anti-Iverson in that respect. Iverson goes out with any contact and so draws a lot of fouls. Lebron knocks people down when they try and foul him.

He reallly does look like a power forward underneath the basket sometimes.

The reason the Cavs lost the game was because they let the Bucks dictate the pace of the game and they shot too bad in the 4th. But honestly if they thought they were going to win a game up in the upper 90's against the Bucks they were mistaken.

This was the second time I've gotten to see TJ Ford. And I really don't understand why he won't be in the rookie-soph game. He's perfect for that type of game. and he seems to me to be a huge reason the Bucks are as good as they are. He's the perfect guy for the talent on that team.

Bad loss by the way. Because New York, Miami, and Philly all won. Fortunately Boston and Toronto all lost. But the Cavs need to get ahead of Miami and Philly and New York first.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> 
> 
> Theres a reason why the baseball team is called the Milwaukee Brewers.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

LeBron is learning how to use his body in the post, but nobody can find him. He can really finish around the basket. It's too bad about the three free throws, though. You can tell that he didn't use his usual routine until his third one and it cost him. Bad game for all of the Cavs but Brown.

I'm very, very impressed with Kedrick Brown. He should start. Ira Newble is a joke compared to him. Did anyone else see him D up Redd like Redd was a little kid? I can remember one play where Redd rolled off of a screen and Brown just started playing physical like "Uh-uh, you're not going anywhere" and he just shut Redd down for the second half. If he ever gains some confidence on offense he can be a more athletic Ron Artest(there, I said it).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah generally I agree with what Silas is doing, but last night I think he left Wagner on the bench for too long, and should have started Brown. I wish Kedrick would play with more confidence. Someone should tell him he can really ball. The way he was rebounding and defending last night was terrific.

He could be every bit as good as Boozer, Wagner and Lebron in the future.

Newble's sorry performance probably earned him a lot more bench time.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I wish I had a highlight reel of Kedrick Brown grabbing defensive rebounds... he jumps like five feet in the air and sucks the ball in like a black hole, it's beautiful.

He played great, like he usually does, because he doesn't try to do very much. Unlike LeBron, who sometimes tries to do too much.

I'm sure some LeBron critics would think what I'm about to say is stupid, but I really think there is some truth to it... I think one of LeBron's biggest problems is that he is capable of doing so many different things that it's difficult to know what to do sometimes. Players who are more limited just try what they can, and if it doesn't work, it doesn't work... but it must be harder to learn what you need to do to win when you can do anything.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> I'm sure some LeBron critics would think what I'm about to say is stupid, but I really think there is some truth to it... I think one of LeBron's biggest problems is that he is capable of doing so many different things that it's difficult to know what to do sometimes. Players who are more limited just try what they can, and if it doesn't work, it doesn't work... but it must be harder to learn what you need to do to win when you can do anything.


I think that's why you still see him play in diffrent "modes".

I think moving him to SG should help simplify the game for him and let him play more free.


----------

